# Fear vs submission



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes they are related but do they always have to be.

Dogs have personality traits right? So a dog could be dominant or submissive by nature (I believe in those words only when describing the personality of a dog, not as a training method or in training at all really)...

I think Lincoln is just one of those dogs that was either born with it or has become that way being a little dog that was picked up all the time, that has a submissive personality. When I approach him he cowers. When I call him, he walks to me and then eventually it turns into a crawl. When I pet him he puts his he and butt down, but the second I stop petting, he comes over to me with a wagging tail and jumps up on me and licks me for more petting.

I guess what I am saying does submissiveness always mean a dog is scared? I am not sure I believe that in Lincoln's case. Perhaps nervous, unsure. But all out scared...:noidea:


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to petsit a yorkie who was like this. She was a well cared for and socialized dog who had been raised by the family since a puppy. She loved people but always adopted very exaggerated submission behavior towards them. If I called her or if she approached me on her own she would hunker down lower and lower to the ground as she approached eventually stopping altogether rolling over and licking her lips. She would do this no matter how much I tried to make myself appear unhostile towards her: sitting on the ground with a sideways profile and not looking at her directly, using a happy light voice..etc. I was always careful to never make sudden movements or intimidating gestures around her. She liked me and would get excited to see me, ask me to pet her etc...but always in the most submissive and polite doggy way she could. I figured it was just her personality and maybe a little bit her size as well. I imagine that no matter what I did to make myself small and unintimidating she was always hyper aware that I was huge and strong compared to her.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

He is a small dog, your size could be scary to him. When you call him, do you crotch down to his level? Maybe even sit down? When I work with small dogs, I make sure I am on their level and slowly work our way to us standing.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

It doesn't matter if I'm sitting, standing, or laying on the floor. He will do even when I simply talk to him.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

could it be something about your body language that makes Lincoln submissive?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think so. He approaches everyone the same way.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I do believe that some pups are just more submissive than others. My friend has 2 extremely submissive dogs. From the time they were puppies, they always crawled when they approached. It's kind of funny to see them go charging out to greet "someone" then suddenly drop and finish by crawling in and rolling "over". They greet every creature this way, known or unknown. Neither is afraid, seeing as they are (quite often) the ones to instigate the meetings. I do think there maybe a genetic influence, especially since seeing my friend's pups who are littermates.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I wonder if he does this to make sure it is clear that he is of no harm?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

"fear" and "submission" are 2 totally different things-and mixing them up often gets doggy signals misinterpreted. 

A submissive dog is one who avoids confrontation by "submitting" sending calming signals, and does not push eye or body contact-though a submissive dog will rarely overly exhuagerate its signals-unless down right threatened.

fear is...fear, the dog has exhuagerated posture to avoid being injured-but sometimes can cause negative reactions from other dogs-as other dogs will attempt to correct this behavior physically if they feel it is putting themselves at risk being near a dog acting so weak.


BUT-just like play bowing, rolling onto the back, licking,etc-these behaviors your dog is showing can be LEARNED behaviors, if when he was younger people would coo and baby talk him while he was belly crawling because they are trying to make him feel like everything is "okay" and he doesn't need to be afraid-he will continue to do the behaviors again and again due to getting extra speciel attention-he may even act very excited while doing it because-he is very excited knowing he wil be getting that extra speciel baby talk and petting reserved for him when he acts that way-so then it becomes habit for him to automatically start crawling around in order to get attention.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

The learned behavior makes sense CC. It is totally possible that he developed the behavior by receiving(what he views as) praise.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

My moms itty bitty Chi does this too. I'm not sure why exactly she is so submissive, but she is. She will approach you by crawling on the ground, not looking you in the eye, and licking. As soon as you pick her up and put her on your lap she is a very happy happy girl! She will come up and jump on your lap if she want pets, and will avoid eye contact until you start to pet her. The only time she doesn't approach people like this is if she is playing fetch


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> I guess what I am saying does submissiveness always mean a dog is scared? I am not sure I believe that in Lincoln's case. Perhaps nervous, unsure. But all out scared...:noidea:


I don't think the dog is scared. He just wants to show how playable he is. He just wants you to see how kind he is so that you would be motivated to pet with him more. Wagging of the tail just shows that the dog is fond of having you around.


----------

